# Why are there so many idiots at the gym?



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

There's a group of about 3 guys at my gym who i have the misfortune of sharing a gym with each morning. To my eyes it seems like they think up a collection of exercises they don't know how to do properly, then do them really fast with really bad form all the while shouting at each other.

For example, instead of using one of the boxes available they incorporate the bench to do all of their hopping on and off on. They also love to use the Smith machine/Squat rack for pull ups and BW rows, but leave the pull up bar empty. Their squats are all 1/4 squats, their press ups are mostly nodding their head back and forth and dipping their hips while their arms hardly move, their pull ups are lucky to have a range greater than 10" also please do not go anywhere near the squat rack if you are planning to load the bar with 305 lbs. and only squat down four inches and then leave without taking the plates off the bar when you are done!

If they are representative of the average crossfitter it amazes me how any of them get in shape at all.



more like



*People would not try and do their own surgery at home - they would go to a doctor, yet they think they can go to the gym and teach themselves proper form * :cursing:

*
*

Morning rant over :laugh:


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

BetterThanYou said:


> There's a group of about 3 guys at my gym who i have the misfortune of sharing a gym with each morning. To my eyes it seems like they think up a collection of exercises they don't know how to do properly, then do them really fast with really bad form all the while shouting at each other.
> 
> For example, instead of using one of the boxes available they incorporate the bench to do all of their hopping on and off on. They also love to use the Smith machine/Squat rack for pull ups and BW rows, but leave the pull up bar empty. Their squats are all 1/4 squats, their press ups are mostly nodding their head back and forth and dipping their hips while their arms hardly move, their pull ups are lucky to have a range greater than 10" also please do not go anywhere near the squat rack if you are planning to load the bar with 305 lbs. and only squat down four inches and then leave without taking the plates off the bar when you are done!
> 
> ...


Haha I've seen this time and time again cross fit getting slated. I have never done cross fit and had no interest to coz of all the bad press it gets about poor form etc. but out if morbid curiosity I've had a look into it to see why it's considered so sh1t and I've got to say the people that do it seem in pretty decent shape! Maybe there's something in kipping after all!?


----------



## Franky23 (Aug 5, 2014)

BetterThanYou said:


> There's a group of about 3 guys at my gym who i have the misfortune of sharing a gym with each morning. To my eyes it seems like they think up a collection of exercises they don't know how to do properly, then do them really fast with really bad form all the while shouting at each other.
> 
> For example, instead of using one of the boxes available they incorporate the bench to do all of their hopping on and off on. They also love to use the Smith machine/Squat rack for pull ups and BW rows, but leave the pull up bar empty. Their squats are all 1/4 squats, their press ups are mostly nodding their head back and forth and dipping their hips while their arms hardly move, their pull ups are lucky to have a range greater than 10" also please do not go anywhere near the squat rack if you are planning to load the bar with 305 lbs. and only squat down four inches and then leave without taking the plates off the bar when you are done!
> 
> ...


The other day i went there was an extremely obese man lyeing on the floor in the free weights area trying to bench press off the floor.... Next to about 6 empty benches... I then asked the skinny bloke on the smith machine how many sets he had left , 27 he replied ....


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

dannythinx said:


> Haha I've seen this time and time again cross fit getting slated. I have never done cross fit and had no interest to coz of all the bad press it gets about poor form etc. but out if morbid curiosity I've had a look into it to see why it's considered so sh1t and I've got to say the people that do it seem in pretty decent shape! Maybe there's something in kipping after all!?


These people are eventually going to wreck their rotator cuffs and they wont be able to lift their arms above their chest without screaming in pain. :laugh:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

There's a couple of crossfit benders at my gym. Don't think they even know what they're doing half the time lol. Some lad came in to the gym the other morning,gymshark joggers on,Beats headphones on,I thought this should be interesting. Sure enough he was in the squat rack trying to bb curl 70kg.......literally no bicep muscles were involved in the movement haha. I was stood laughing at him. Then on to the lat pulldown where he basically horizontal,way too heavy.

Gymshark W4nker


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> There's a couple of crossfit benders at my gym. Don't think they even know what they're doing half the time lol. Some lad came in to the gym the other morning,gymshark joggers on,Beats headphones on,I thought this should be interesting. Sure enough he was in the squat rack trying to bb curl 70kg.......literally no bicep muscles were involved in the movement haha. I was stood laughing at him. Then on to the lat pulldown where he basically horizontal,way too heavy.
> 
> Gymshark W4nker


You could of said Hi to me :tongue:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> You could of said Hi to me :tongue:


Lol I'm pretty sure you know you're way round the gym mate.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

FelonE said:


> There's a couple of crossfit benders at my gym. Don't think they even know what they're doing half the time lol. Some lad came in to the gym the other morning,gymshark joggers on,Beats headphones on,I thought this should be interesting. Sure enough he was in the squat rack trying to bb curl 70kg.......literally no bicep muscles were involved in the movement haha. I was stood laughing at him. Then on to the lat pulldown where he basically horizontal,way too heavy.
> 
> Gymshark W4nker


It has gotten worse since the CrossFit crowd has grown larger and larger over the past few years. A beginner crossfitter is the personification of a "gym idiot" if there ever was one.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

I've recently started training in a gym after many many years of training at home and it is a real eye-opener. Yesterday I was watching some burk get his mate to help him pull the cable crossover handles until he'd got one them held deep in each armpit then effectively bench press them straight out in front of him whilst using a sort of swing from his upper body to start him off. Then he did some upright rows where he sort of half cleaned it to his rib cage then leant right back in some sort of jerking movement as momementum got it to his upper rib cage. Then I overheard him say to his mate - "form is everything!". Amazing.

The thing that really gets me though is that this gym unbelievably has a pair of olympic plates the size of 25kg discs made out of plywood!! The competition to get hold of these is red hot with guys who have them being eyeballed by those waiting for them. I have no fvcking idea what they are trying to achieve with them other than to potentially make it look "a bit like" they can lift more than they can. Totally puzzled by that one.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Kazza61 said:


> I've recently started training in a gym after many many years of training at home and it is a real eye-opener. Yesterday I was watching some burk get his mate to help him pull the cable crossover handles until he'd got one them held deep in each armpit then effectively bench press them straight out in front of him whilst using a sort of swing from his upper body to start him off. Then he did some upright rows where he sort of half cleaned it to his rib cage then leant right back in some sort of jerking movement as momementum got it to his upper rib cage. Then I overheard him say to his mate - "form is everything!". Amazing.
> 
> The thing that really gets me though is that this gym unbelievably has a pair of olympic plates the size of 25kg discs made out of plywood!! The competition to get hold of these is red hot with guys who have them being eyeballed by those waiting for them. I have no fvcking idea what they are trying to achieve with them other than to potentially make it look "a bit like" they can lift more than they can. Totally puzzled by that one.


Plywood discs


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Kazza61 said:


> I've recently started training in a gym after many many years of training at home and it is a real eye-opener. Yesterday I was watching some burk get his mate to help him pull the cable crossover handles until he'd got one them held deep in each armpit then effectively bench press them straight out in front of him whilst using a sort of swing from his upper body to start him off. Then he did some upright rows where he sort of half cleaned it to his rib cage then leant right back in some sort of jerking movement as momementum got it to his upper rib cage. Then I overheard him say to his mate - "form is everything!". Amazing.
> 
> The thing that really gets me though is that this gym unbelievably has a pair of olympic plates the size of 25kg discs made out of plywood!! The competition to get hold of these is red hot with guys who have them being eyeballed by those waiting for them. I have no fvcking idea what they are trying to achieve with them other than to potentially make it look "a bit like" they can lift more than they can. Totally puzzled by that one.


Wtf? Just......why??


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Kazza61 said:


> I've recently started training in a gym after many many years of training at home and it is a real eye-opener. Yesterday I was watching some burk get his mate to help him pull the cable crossover handles until he'd got one them held deep in each armpit then effectively bench press them straight out in front of him whilst using a sort of swing from his upper body to start him off. Then he did some upright rows where he sort of half cleaned it to his rib cage then leant right back in some sort of jerking movement as momementum got it to his upper rib cage. Then I overheard him say to his mate - "form is everything!". Amazing.
> 
> The thing that really gets me though is that this gym unbelievably has a pair of olympic plates the size of 25kg discs made out of plywood!! The competition to get hold of these is red hot with guys who have them being eyeballed by those waiting for them. I have no fvcking idea what they are trying to achieve with them other than to potentially make it look "a bit like" they can lift more than they can. Totally puzzled by that one.


Prob home made plywood bumper plates. I think its genius!


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Kazza61 said:


> I've recently started training in a gym after many many years of training at home and it is a real eye-opener. Yesterday I was watching some burk get his mate to help him pull the cable crossover handles until he'd got one them held deep in each armpit then effectively bench press them straight out in front of him whilst using a sort of swing from his upper body to start him off. Then he did some upright rows where he sort of half cleaned it to his rib cage then leant right back in some sort of jerking movement as momementum got it to his upper rib cage. Then I overheard him say to his mate - "form is everything!". Amazing.
> 
> The thing that really gets me though is that this gym unbelievably has a pair of olympic plates the size of 25kg discs made out of plywood!! The competition to get hold of these is red hot with guys who have them being eyeballed by those waiting for them. I have no fvcking idea what they are trying to achieve with them other than to potentially make it look "a bit like" they can lift more than they can. Totally puzzled by that one.


Lord give me strength. This is why i train at 5am. Less tossers.


----------



## MR_SHADOW (Jun 2, 2012)

seen this kind of thing in the gym alot and iv put them into 2 catagories 1: they think they know what there doing and dont want to listen to advice and 2: they never had any advace on how to train and and just guessing lol


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)




----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Kazza61 said:


> I've recently started training in a gym after many many years of training at home and it is a real eye-opener. Yesterday I was watching some burk get his mate to help him pull the cable crossover handles until he'd got one them held deep in each armpit then effectively bench press them straight out in front of him whilst using a sort of swing from his upper body to start him off. Then he did some upright rows where he sort of half cleaned it to his rib cage then leant right back in some sort of jerking movement as momementum got it to his upper rib cage. Then I overheard him say to his mate - "form is everything!". Amazing.
> 
> The thing that really gets me though is that this gym unbelievably has a pair of olympic plates the size of 25kg discs made out of plywood!! The competition to get hold of these is red hot with guys who have them being eyeballed by those waiting for them. I have no fvcking idea what they are trying to achieve with them other than to potentially make it look "a bit like" they can lift more than they can. Totally puzzled by that one.


----------



## nitricdave (Dec 12, 2014)

MR_SHADOW said:


> seen this kind of thing in the gym alot and iv put them into 2 catagories 1: they think they know what there doing and dont want to listen to advice and 2: they never had any advace on how to train and and just guessing lol


Pretty much that. The days of sawdust gyms with a good ratio of people who know what they are at to people who dont are seemingly gone. In striving to lower gym prices there are " coaches " being hired fresh out of University where they have done a degree in " fitness " but they are paid so ****e they quickly move on / burn out and never really know what they were at anyway. The result is a generation of people who learn how to do **** with a bad coach or on youtube (where its practically impossible to convey the fine details of form ) . I gave up on going to the gym twice years ago because nobody would help , i had no idea what i was doing and knew it. I think theres a big opening for small speciality gyms headed up by individuals who know what they are at and who know how to convey it.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Fvck em.

Why should it bother you? You're not their dad to tell them off or coach them on correct form. You don't owe them anything. Just step over their body when they fall to the ground in agony with a torn pec or bicep.

They will look the same in 6 months. You will look bigger and cut cos you know what you're doing.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

nitricdave said:


> Pretty much that. The days of sawdust gyms with a good ratio of people who know what they are at to people who dont are seemingly gone. In striving to lower gym prices there are " coaches " being hired fresh out of University where they have done a degree in " fitness " but they are paid so ****e they quickly move on / burn out and never really know what they were at anyway. The result is a generation of people who learn how to do **** with a bad coach or on youtube (where its practically impossible to convey the fine details of form ) . I gave up on going to the gym twice years ago because nobody would help , i had no idea what i was doing and knew it. I think theres a big opening for small speciality gyms headed up by individuals who know what they are at and who know how to convey it.


Yeah gym environments these days are just awfull.

Seriously, it's the same environment as going food shopping in Asda or something. No one looks like they want to be at the gym, no one communicates (I know not many people are comfortable conversing with random people, but Ya know), everyone is just in their own little world. Which is fine, but I'd *much* prefer a work environment. Everyone knows one and other, not afraid to talk, all there for the same reason which immediately open the door for conversation.

Dat der Golds gym in Pumping iron environment...

Everything/everyone is so...Robotic these days.

--

Never seen many idiots in the gyms Iv been too. Probably means I'm the idiot. I did trap my self under a 40Kg bench press first time I went to a gym alone  that sucked so bad! Lol


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

nitricdave said:


> Pretty much that. The days of sawdust gyms with a good ratio of people who know what they are at to people who dont are seemingly gone. In striving to lower gym prices there are " coaches " being hired fresh out of University where they have done a degree in " fitness " but they are paid so ****e they quickly move on / burn out and never really know what they were at anyway. The result is a generation of people who learn how to do **** with a bad coach or on youtube (where its practically impossible to convey the fine details of form ) . I gave up on going to the gym twice years ago because nobody would help , i had no idea what i was doing and knew it. I think theres a big opening for small speciality gyms headed up by individuals who know what they are at and who know how to convey it.


This is so true. I've had quite a few people come up to me and ask me if they can come train with me for a 1 or 2 sessions just to be pointed in the right direction, admitting they feel demotivated because they don't know what they're doing and the pt's at their gyms are useless...


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

i train in an old school gym..

it's completely free of to$$ers like that :thumb: 

cheers shaun


----------



## captain pancake (Jan 2, 2015)

nitricdave said:


> Pretty much that. The days of sawdust gyms with a good ratio of people who know what they are at to people who dont are seemingly gone. In striving to lower gym prices there are " coaches " being hired fresh out of University where they have done a degree in " fitness " but they are paid so ****e they quickly move on / burn out and never really know what they were at anyway. The result is a generation of people who learn how to do **** with a bad coach or on youtube (where its practically impossible to convey the fine details of form ) . I gave up on going to the gym twice years ago because nobody would help , i had no idea what i was doing and knew it. I think theres a big opening for small speciality gyms headed up by individuals who know what they are at and who know how to convey it.


Spot on! Thankfully there's been an explosion of spit and saw dust gyms set up in the last few years were i live, it's so refreshing coming from a commercial Gym to a these places were ego is left at the door, there's also a strong sense of comradery which you don't get in commercial gyms, I love the old school feeling and equipment, plenty of squat racks, bench presses, dip bars, pull up bars, tractor tyres and power sledges, not even a fake tan or mirror in sight!


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

Mclovin147 said:


> Yeah gym environments these days are just awfull.
> 
> Seriously, it's the same environment as going food shopping in Asda or something. No one looks like they want to be at the gym, no one communicates (I know not many people are comfortable conversing with random people, but Ya know), everyone is just in their own little world. Which is fine, but I'd *much* prefer a work environment. Everyone knows one and other, not afraid to talk, all there for the same reason which immediately open the door for conversation.
> 
> ...


I saw a post on here the other day about this and I think it was Mingster that said everyone used to seem like they enjoyed their training so much more back then and I think its true and as you say things are a lot more robotic serious now.. I can't really say because i'm not old enough to know about 'back in the day' haha.

I know what you mean about the working environment though.. My gyms exactly like the one you described, 1 bench, squat rack and deadlift platform, a few machines and db's up to 50kg.. quite small too, but on the flipside a lot of people think you need big flashy gyms and equipment to get results and that means theres only about 8 of us regulars that train roughly at the same time all helping each other, tidying up together at the end, taking it in turns to put the music on etc. Creates a hell of a working environment like you say. However another gym I go to when mines **** is the opposite.. tonnes of equipment, more of a bbing focused gym yet hardly anyone talks.. really feel like just a customer there..


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Why should it bother you?


Usually because they're in the fvckin way or hogging all of the equipment, none of which they can actually use...


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Our gym is no exception and has a state of the art 'jungle gym' which keeps all the cross fitter together in one place to compare aftershaves....

However...

One of them is awesome.

Perfect form, dedicated, in there every single day, keeps himself to himself and last night I saw him do something quite remarkable.

He's a pretty big fella - maybe 6'3 and must weigh at least 100kg with not much fat. I watched him set up the two wooden jumping boxes next to each other with about 18" gap between them. He had them on their tall ends.

He takes a huge jump / forward roll from the floor and lands on the boxes on his hands in the hand stand position with one hand on the edge of each box - just watching that gymnastic jump up so high and to land on his hands was very impressive, but what came next blew me away.

With a perfectly straight back he then slowly lowers his head between the gap in the two boxes like an upside down shoulder press using is body weight for resistance, but going absolutely full depth until his shoulders where level with the top of the boxes, then does (and I counted) 25 perfectly balanced reps, full ROM with his body remaining arrow straight throughout. He finishes the last rep, then does a half flip backwards again to land perfectly on his feet with barely a red face.

Absolutely incredible combination of strength, control and balance.

I was blown away.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

No word of a lie, I went to use the Smith machine last week and on the floor in the corner next to it, there was a guy lying on his back shaking his head furiously with his eyes closed. Absolutely no idea what he was up to.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Moar beard pics or GTFO!


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Well they can't be expected to be on here 24/7.


----------



## nickynoo (Dec 8, 2012)

It's the same everywhere chaps there's a couple of guys in the gym I train at..bad form screaming standing about looking in the mirror trying to see muscles they haven't got and will never have there's one lad he's bin comming the gym for about 2 years now he's cut up s bit but keep saying hd carn't put muscle on.. And I think maybe it's because I see him ****ed every weekend with a keebabb or pizza stuffed in his face..I work on the door to one of the pubs he drinks in but he's that ****ed he has never recognised me...funny


----------



## toecutter (Dec 28, 2014)

I'd wager your average crossfitter is "fitter" / healthier than your average bodybuilder. Many bodybuilders don't even care about their health.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

toecutter said:


> I'd wager your average crossfitter is "fitter" / healthier than your average bodybuilder. Many bodybuilders don't even care about their health.


yeah broken spine "fitter"


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

sen said:


> No word of a lie, I went to use the Smith machine last week and on the floor in the corner next to it, there was a guy lying on his back shaking his head furiously with his eyes closed. Absolutely no idea what he was up to.


Having an epeleptic fit probably, you should have got help for him, lol.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

>


 :lol:


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

What the hell?!?!?!


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

BetterThanYou said:


> :lol:


I already posted that vid just above you mate :001_tt2:


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm sure I read somewhere that crossfitters get lots of injuries. I wouldn't be surprised with the kipping pullups they do. It seems form isn't as important as it should be with them.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

> I already posted that vid just above you mate :001_tt2:


misquote :tongue:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

toecutter said:


> I'd wager your average crossfitter is "fitter" / healthier than your average bodybuilder.


If we wanted to get fitter, we'd do more cardio. ****ing up your rotator cuffs just to get fit isn't the best method.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

This thread is a classic, f those gym douchebags!!

A personal trainer who was the vainest mo fo you ever met, tried to reprimand me for not putting weights back, I could tell he saw me as a threat and never liked me. One day he tried to show off with his PT buddies that he was incline benching 2 plates, I concentrated on my set and didn't look over, though afterwards I could see after he was mad I didn't pay attention. Ego loss!! This guy actually thought I should give a sh(t about his workout, I mean come on dude, your on gear, you get to work out when you want as it's your job, you should be benching [email protected] 3 plates incline you little douchebag.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Don't get me wrong I think there is a lot of good things about crossfit and would probably do it myself if I wasn't a poor student but they come out with some right rubbish. I once went to my local one and they had a week long induction which I did and we got sat down for a 20 minute lecture on the Paleo diet lol.


----------



## QPRsteve13 (Jun 6, 2013)

FelonE said:


> There's a couple of crossfit benders at my gym. Don't think they even know what they're doing half the time lol. Some lad came in to the gym the other morning,gymshark joggers on,Beats headphones on,I thought this should be interesting. Sure enough he was in the squat rack trying to bb curl 70kg.......literally no bicep muscles were involved in the movement haha. I was stood laughing at him. Then on to the lat pulldown where he basically horizontal,way too heavy.
> 
> Gymshark W4nker


I actually quite like my new gymshark bits


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

BetterThanYou said:


> There's a group of about 3 guys at my gym who i have the misfortune of sharing a gym with each morning. To my eyes it seems like they think up a collection of exercises they don't know how to do properly, then do them really fast with really bad form all the while shouting at each other.
> 
> For example, instead of using one of the boxes available they incorporate the bench to do all of their hopping on and off on. They also love to use the Smith machine/Squat rack for pull ups and BW rows, but leave the pull up bar empty. Their squats are all 1/4 squats, their press ups are mostly nodding their head back and forth and dipping their hips while their arms hardly move, their pull ups are lucky to have a range greater than 10" also please do not go anywhere near the squat rack if you are planning to load the bar with 305 lbs. and only squat down four inches and then leave without taking the plates off the bar when you are done!
> 
> ...


 Yes.....but they are all as 'hench' as f**k though......!!!


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

BetterThanYou said:


> There's a group of about 3 guys at my gym who i have the misfortune of sharing a gym with each morning. To my eyes it seems like they think up a collection of exercises they don't know how to do properly, then do them really fast with really bad form all the while shouting at each other.
> 
> For example, instead of using one of the boxes available they incorporate the bench to do all of their hopping on and off on. They also love to use the Smith machine/Squat rack for pull ups and BW rows, but leave the pull up bar empty. Their squats are all 1/4 squats, their press ups are mostly nodding their head back and forth and dipping their hips while their arms hardly move, their pull ups are lucky to have a range greater than 10" also please do not go anywhere near the squat rack if you are planning to load the bar with 305 lbs. and only squat down four inches and then leave without taking the plates off the bar when you are done!
> 
> ...


Mate I just laughed my fúcking ass off at your post.

Reps given !!

LMFAO


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

I went the gym once but o was too busy ppsting about it on ukm rather than lifting


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> I went the gym once but o was too busy ppsting about it on ukm rather than lifting


Really? You don't look like you've ever been to the gym


----------



## Nash90 (Mar 1, 2015)

Hahaha, ye you can usually tell who they are aimlessly walking around the gym looking at each machine with a look of curiosity upon there dull faces. I'm no seasoned pro I use a little gym diary. Which the gym nomads think is worth a snigger. Sorry pal I don't do my posing at the gym.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

GCMAX said:


> This thread is a classic, f those gym douchebags!!
> 
> A personal trainer who was the vainest mo fo you ever met, tried to reprimand me for not putting weights back, I could tell he saw me as a threat and never liked me. One day he tried to show off with his PT buddies that he was incline benching 2 plates, I concentrated on my set and didn't look over, though afterwards I could see after he was mad I didn't pay attention. Ego loss!! This guy actually thought I should give a sh(t about his workout, I mean come on dude, your on gear, you get to work out when you want as it's your job, you should be benching [email protected] 3 plates incline you little douchebag.


Quote...ever tried to reprimand me for not putting weights back ..unquote

Are u saying sometimes u don't :gun_bandana:


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Really? You don't look like you've ever been to the gym


I just go to do curls then check my abs in the mirror


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

It's not just cross fitters...half the guys on here that are idiots will be the ones in the gym that are idiots..and the 'oh the pumps the pumps are killing me KILLING me couldn't train back it was so bad' And u keep,reading he started it yesterday! this is the same guy doing in the gym what ur talking about !! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> It's not just cross fitters...half the guys on here that are idiots will be the ones in the gym that are idiots..and the 'oh the pumps the pumps are killing me KILLING me couldn't train back it was so bad' And u keep,reading he started it yesterday! this is the same guy doing in the gym what ur talking about !! :lol: :lol:


lol i only mentioned it 3 times this week about the pumps in my back and i trained it a little bit, squats on the other hand were harder so i just stuck to half reps


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Theres a guy at my gym average chubby fella

Comes in talking to strangers with headphones in does some db bench checks his chubby stomach

Does some curls checks abs

Does shoulders checks abs all while talking to strangers

Then plays the rocky theme out loud on his phone while training


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Stephen9069 said:


> lol i only mentioned it 3 times this week about the pumps in my back and i trained it a little bit, squats on the other hand were harder so i just stuck to half reps


Lol..I was playing,...but I meant they just start taking it for one day and coz they heard that's the effect they claim to be feeling it on 2 pills!! They prob heard u get a good curl on bicep in the squat rack 

Ps do u curl in squat rack lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Lol..I was playing,...but I meant they just start taking it for one day and coz they heard that's the effect they claim to be feeling it on 2 pills!! They prob heard u get a good curl on bicep in the squat rack
> 
> Ps do u curl in squat rack lol


lol always curl in the squat rack while wearing olympic lifting shoes and 13mm double prong belt :thumb:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Stephen9069 said:


> lol always curl in the squat rack while wearing olympic lifting shoes and 13mm double prong belt :thumb:


And a backwards flat peak cap


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Iv never tried crossfit but any thought of maybe trying it was quickly changed after this fella paralyzed himself

Kevin Ogar injury: CrossFit athlete left paralyzed from the waist down after having his spine severed by barbell | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> And a backwards flat peak cap


cant forget the cap mate lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

sen said:


> No word of a lie, I went to use the Smith machine last week and on the floor in the corner next to it, there was a guy lying on his back shaking his head furiously with his eyes closed. Absolutely no idea what he was up to.


3 scoops dude, 3 scoops


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Adz said:


> 3 scoops dude, 3 scoops


or some serious back pumps :lol: ,


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

They are every where mate but gym is the place that we visit quite often so we found them in abundance..lol..And, you will find most of their conversation starts with he take this takes that..lol


----------



## captain pancake (Jan 2, 2015)

C.Hill said:


> And a backwards flat peak cap


I fcuking hate those baseball cap wearing ****s!! what's that all about? Muppets!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Adz said:


> 3 scoops dude, 3 scoops


Haha!! I wouldn't even be able to do the head shaking if I had 3 scoops!


----------



## AndyWaller (Oct 10, 2014)

sen said:


> No word of a lie, I went to use the Smith machine last week and on the floor in the corner next to it, there was a guy lying on his back shaking his head furiously with his eyes closed. Absolutely no idea what he was up to.


Epileptic fit?


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

FelonE said:


> There's a couple of crossfit benders at my gym. Don't think they even know what they're doing half the time lol. Some lad came in to the gym the other morning,gymshark joggers on,Beats headphones on,I thought this should be interesting. Sure enough he was in the squat rack trying to bb curl 70kg.......literally no bicep muscles were involved in the movement haha. I was stood laughing at him. Then on to the lat pulldown where he basically horizontal,way too heavy.
> 
> Gymshark W4nker


mate your putting everyone who weaea gymshark into that catagory

i wear it because i like the fit of the sweat pants and they look decent however it does annoy me when i see some who just started training

wearing a full gymshark track suit and a snapback with nike flyknits on and they dont even know how to ******* do anything properly


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

teenphysique said:


> mate your putting everyone who weaea gymshark into that catagory
> 
> i wear it because i like the fit of the sweat pants and they look decent however it does annoy me when i see some who just started training
> 
> wearing a full gymshark track suit and a snapback with nike flyknits on and they dont even know how to ******* do anything properly


I was talking about that particular Gym Shark W4nker,not you...........your just a regular w4nker

Not srs lol


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

AndyWaller said:


> Epileptic fit?


No, he stopped when I moved the bench cos I asked if he was planning on using it. He's a pretty bizarre individual.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

teenphysique said:


> mate your putting everyone who weaea gymshark into that catagory
> 
> i wear it because i like the fit of the sweat pants and they look decent however it does annoy me when i see some who just started training
> 
> wearing a full gymshark track suit and a snapback with nike flyknits on and they dont even know how to ******* do anything properly


So unless you're experienced in the gym you're not allowed to wear gym shark gear?


----------



## nitricdave (Dec 12, 2014)

Stephen9069 said:


> Iv never tried crossfit but any thought of maybe trying it was quickly changed after this fella paralyzed himself
> 
> Kevin Ogar injury: CrossFit athlete left paralyzed from the waist down after having his spine severed by barbell | Daily Mail Online


I dont think that injury is crossfit specific , he just happened to be doing cross. Quite a tragic accident. Interesting that crossfitters at the moment the article was written had raisded 200K USD for him too.


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

sen said:


> So unless you're experienced in the gym you're not allowed to wear gym shark gear?


Not atall mate but i just find it silly how they spend 130 quid on gym kit when they dont even know if they will stick at it


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

teenphysique said:


> Not atall mate but i just find it silly how they spend 130 quid on gym kit when they dont even know if they will stick at it


More money than sense I guess. People at work are the same. But a mountain bike to get to work on then have to buy the skin tight wrestler costume, bike shoes, hi-vis everything, saddle bags, more lights than a runway at Gatwick. Tuck one pant leg down a sock and you're good to go!


----------



## nitricdave (Dec 12, 2014)

I do find it funny watching people go in and out of the spinning classes , some of them wear replica yellow jerseys from the tour de france. :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

nitricdave said:


> I do find it funny watching people go in and out of the spinning classes , some of them wear replica yellow jerseys from the tour de france. :lol:


and helmets?


----------



## nitricdave (Dec 12, 2014)

FelonE said:


> and helmets?


Yes


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

nitricdave said:


> Yes


Lance Armstrong W4nkers


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

teenphysique said:


> Not atall mate but i just find it silly how they spend 130 quid on gym kit when they dont even know if they will stick at it


£130 on gymshark? there tees are like £20 and hoodies are £30, thats cheaper then your average nike hoodie


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I see blokes down my gym 8 stone dripping wet covered head to toe in bloody gymshark gear lol hat, stinger vest, hoodie, skinny joggers with gymshark down the side lmao all the gear and no idea, 5 minute rests between sets, always sitting on phones, never break a sweat, getting in the way, shìtty half reps always training arms never getting any bigger haha I could go on! Winds me up lol


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

Bora said:


> £130 on gymshark? there tees are like £20 and hoodies are £30, thats cheaper then your average nike hoodie


i believe that that accoubt to 50 quud pal plys 80 quid for nike flyknits

thankyou!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

teenphysique said:


> i believe that that accoubt to 50 quud pal plys 80 quid for nike flyknits
> 
> thankyou!


You drunk?


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

FelonE said:


> You drunk?


nike fkyknits are 80 quid pal plud 50 is 130


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

teenphysique said:


> nike fkyknits are 80 quid pal plud 50 is 130


Wft is plud? Wasn't talking about your maths,was talking about your English.


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Wft is plud? Wasn't talking about your maths,was talking about your English.


plus you know like adding number together or you might prefer this [+]


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

teenphysique said:


> plus you know like adding number together or you might prefer this [+]


I know what plus means. Not a clue what plud meant.


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I know what plus means. Not a clue what plud meant.


Just the odd occassional typo mate trying to type on a mobile keyboard


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

teenphysique said:


> Just the odd occassional typo mate trying to type on a mobile keyboard


Oh ok. Thought it was some gangsta slang lol.


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Oh ok. Thought it was some gangsta slang lol.


from a north west *******


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I know what plus means. Not a clue what plud meant.


Speeling wonkerrr!

Gramma nasii

If you care about spelling you loose


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Speeling wonkerrr!
> 
> Gramma nasii
> 
> If you care about spelling you loose


Spolling?

Wat a dikhed


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

nitricdave said:


> I dont think that injury is crossfit specific , he just happened to be doing cross. Quite a tragic accident. *Interesting that crossfitters at the moment the article was written had raisded 200K USD for him too.*


yeah, 5 of them stopped paying their box fees for 2 months each.....


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

teenphysique said:


> i believe that that accoubt to 50 quud pal plys 80 quid for nike flyknits
> 
> thankyou!


what point you trying to make? flyknits are trainers, there for your argument is invalid im on about a AVERAGE nike HOODIE, im just saying gym shark attire is relatively cheap


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Papa Smurf said:


> Looks like you see him as the threat man.
> 
> Theres a level of respect in my gym, if youre training for a comp or a show then others are expected to get out of your way and definitely not disturb your training. At other times nost of us who have been there years
> 
> have a bit of a laugh while training hard


First off, this wasn't your gym I was talking about, it was a David Lloyd I used to be a member at. It was notorious for overly sensitive PT's with large but fragile ego's and customers who were more interested in posing/chatting/socialising than working out. This particular PT wanted me to not only put my weights away but other people's too, what am I, an employee or a customer? Besides, the PT was just an angry kid who used to glare at me when I was squatting because I was stronger than him on that exercise LOL



Skye666 said:


> Quote...ever tried to reprimand me for not putting weights back ..unquote
> 
> Are u saying sometimes u don't :gun_bandana:


One time I left a plate either side on the squat rack bar, which is how I found it and I don't think it was unreasonable. The PT just didn't like me!


----------



## QPRsteve13 (Jun 6, 2013)

sen said:


> So unless you're experienced in the gym you're not allowed to wear gym shark gear?


I've been in and out of gyms for years, could say experienced and i wear gymshark I must be a proper ****er lol


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Crossfit is amazing! Less hate you fcuk wits!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Wasp said:


> Crossfit is amazing! Less hate you fcuk wits!


Gaylord


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

FelonE said:


> Gaylord


Whatever! I can out muscle up you any day.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Wasp said:


> Whatever! I can out muscle up you any day.


No you couldn't


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

FelonE said:


> No you couldn't


Muscle up challenge at dawn.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Wasp said:


> Muscle up challenge at dawn.


Naked?


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

FelonE said:


> Naked?


And oiled


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Wasp said:


> And oiled


I'm in


----------



## Carlsandman (Aug 30, 2012)

Who is this Gymshark you speak of?


----------



## QPRsteve13 (Jun 6, 2013)

Carlsandman said:


> Who is this Gymshark you speak of?


He's a proper ****er


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Stephen9069 said:


> lol always curl in the squat rack while wearing olympic lifting shoes and 13mm double prong belt :thumb:


Mmmmm fit


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Papa Smurf said:


> Maybe he wanted to ride you


Dude, I was just about to eat...


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

GCMAX said:


> Dude, I was just about to eat...


How the fvck did so much sick come from that dog???


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

SelflessSelfie said:


> How the fvck did so much sick come from that dog???


Screw the dog.. WTF has happened to your head


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

BetterThanYou said:


> *Screw the dog*.. WTF has happened to your head


do we have time?


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Crosstwit idiots ahoy!


----------



## RYU18 (Jan 8, 2008)

Bit late on the bandwagon on this.. check out this fool... bandana in the gym!
View attachment 167070


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

RYU18 said:


> Bit late on the bandwagon on this.. check out this fool... bandana in the gym!


bet the lad on his phone is on facebook checking in at the gym :lol:


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

GCMAX said:


> Crosstwit idiots ahoy!


Guys at 0:30 don't look like crossfitters, more powerlifters.

In any case, snatch to the back of the neck looks very common and likely very dangerous!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Bora said:


> bet the lad on his phone is on facebook checking in at the gym :lol:


Are those skinny jeans he's wearing as well? Dafuq?

A lad in my gym trains in a bandana, he's an amateur wrestler, people take the p1ss but he's sound and in good nick, looks a bit like this fella:


----------



## Titleist (Feb 20, 2015)

nitricdave said:


> I do find it funny watching people go in and out of the spinning classes , some of them wear replica yellow jerseys from the tour de france. :lol:


HA ! - This just made my day


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> There's a couple of crossfit benders at my gym. Don't think they even know what they're doing half the time lol. Some lad came in to the gym the other morning,gymshark joggers on,Beats headphones on,I thought this should be interesting. Sure enough he was in the squat rack trying to bb curl 70kg.......literally no bicep muscles were involved in the movement haha. I was stood laughing at him. Then on to the lat pulldown where he basically horizontal,way too heavy.
> 
> Gymshark W4nker


this is what people must think of me, untill i load up the bar and then deadlift 160 or leg press 400kg for reps.

Then they don't say much while their struggling to bench press the bar xD


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

I like being an idiot in the gym, im awaiting my tshirt with the slogan

'I bench what you squat'


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

PT's are a massive rip off though. £35 - £40 (or even more in London) for one hour of being shown how to lift weights is b0llocks.

I know they have to make a living, but I don't care about their living as a client. You want value for money and most people can't afford that on a regular basis, so they end up lifting with incorrect technique and injuring themselves or making no progress.


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

Why so much hate on CrossFit? Some of those lads (and lasses) are stronger than 90% of your typical gym rats.

Also, instead of mocking someone who has bad form or technique why not give them a hand and share your knowledge?

Early in my gym days I clocked a guy laughing at me and my mate for our "bad form" on shoulder press. We called him out on it and asked his advice and he refused. Guy was a total pr**k.

Some people need to leave their egos at the door.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

I blame the rise of youtube and facebook for the amount of fcuktards in gyms nowadays.....

SickC approved


----------



## Mince Pies (Dec 3, 2014)

sen said:


> No word of a lie, I went to use the Smith machine last week and on the floor in the corner next to it, there was a guy lying on his back shaking his head furiously with his eyes closed. Absolutely no idea what he was up to.


didnt you know!?

View attachment 167083


maybe he's in ISIS?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Mince Pies said:


> didnt you know!?
> 
> View attachment 167083
> 
> ...


Haha! He is a Muslim as well!


----------



## Mince Pies (Dec 3, 2014)

I gave up trying to help folk with bad form, you just get daggers or they carry on doing it as they were and you end up feeling uncomfortable. There's one guy who's a gym instructor at my local and i couldn't believe the advice he was giving, poor form, dangerous stupid exercises with too much weight. He almost pulled his shoulder out doing overhead BB presses with too much weight to show his mates how its done. TW4T.


----------



## Mince Pies (Dec 3, 2014)

C.Hill said:


> I see blokes down my gym 8 stone dripping wet covered head to toe in bloody gymshark gear lol hat, stinger vest, hoodie, skinny joggers with gymshark down the side lmao all the gear and no idea, 5 minute rests between sets, always sitting on phones, never break a sweat, getting in the way, shìtty half reps always training arms never getting any bigger haha I could go on! Winds me up lol


I have a couple of pairs of gymshark joggers, i have to take them off, wring the sweat out of them before i put them back on to get home. They are actually really good quality.


----------



## CPsteve (Dec 28, 2010)

The gym I go to is full of massive bellends. No form, shouting and groaning out loud and weights left everywhere just a few of the annoying things. To say I get p1ssed off is an understatement


----------



## CPsteve (Dec 28, 2010)

It's their bellendness that is massive lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Mince Pies said:


> I have a couple of pairs of gymshark joggers, i have to take them off, wring the sweat out of them before i put them back on to get home. They are actually really good quality.


Lmao you wrong'un.


----------



## RYU18 (Jan 8, 2008)

sometimes i wonder why the rule from scho wasnt applied. If you are not in suitable pe kit then you wont be allowed to participate..i.e dont wear ****ing loafers to do weights!


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yesterday there were two young 'dudes' in the gym who strolled over to the leg-press and one of them jumped on immediately and tried to press the weight that had been left on there. He screamed immediately that he was stuck and couldn't move the weight back up. His mate frantically put his shoulder into the plate and helped it back up. One of them tried adding up the weight and only counted the weight on one side of the leg-press without taking into account the other side!! He said 'i couldn't move 140kg'.....when in fact it was 280.

Earlier they took it in turns doing shrugs holding 20kg plates in their fingertips. One did the exercise while the other counts to 5 at the top of the movement. They then changed to jerking the plates up and down like a friggin' piston. All the time they were saying how strong they both were.....


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm sick of the amount of people that turn up to my gym and get changed once they're inside and leave their backs on the side. There is a changing room downstairs.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

come to China. I am not string now, but they are as weak as p#ss here. if you can do 60kg bench, you will get people standing around you taking photos.

I will go on a cycle as I am a foreigner and I want to show off . lol


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

JohhnyC said:


> come to China. I am not string now, but they are as weak as p#ss here. if you can do 60kg bench, you will get people standing around you taking photos.
> 
> I will go on a cycle as I am a foreigner and I want to show off . lol


this doesn't surprise me at all haha


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

JohhnyC said:


> come to China. I am not string now, but they are as weak as p#ss here. if you can do 60kg bench, you will get people standing around you taking photos.
> 
> I will go on a cycle as I am a foreigner and I want to show off . lol


i want to train in china then 

do you think they say things like 'hes well strong coz he haz dem white guy genetics'


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

b0t13 said:


> i want to train in china then
> 
> do you think they say things like 'hes well strong coz he haz dem white guy genetics'


They just don't have the height. Lots have that short squatty look so they can never get an impressive physique

Birds in the gym look good but I prefer the 'fatties' (if that exists). Not into the chopstick look


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

BetterThanYou said:


> It has gotten worse since the CrossFit crowd has grown larger and larger over the past few years. A beginner crossfitter is the personification of a "gym idiot" if there ever was one.


you saying cross fit is making people larger? So its true it will make me massive, thanks for the tip


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

There's idiots all over, just ignore them and carry on. Not worth stressing about


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

without idiots, life would be dull


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

my training partner nearly made me die of laughter the other day, recently got a hack squat machine in the gym admittedly I've never seen other either, mate goes "how do you use this" and go onto it facing the machine done half a rep till I told him he was on it back to front, gym was rammed brilliant,


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Crossfit is just a branding term for something that's been done VERY effectively for a very long time now (ie: military training for starters...). But right now there's a fad thing going on with it....all that "We have sick buckets on standby" garbage.

But to be fair I see just as many BB style training fails as I do crossfit style fails. There will ALWAYS be people who are convinced what they're doing is bang on and are actually just so far off it's both scary and hilarious...we have to remember it takes a long time and many hours under the iron to get as sanctimonious about as we can.  (Because none of us ever did anything embarrassing right?)

I remember the first time i strutted round unloading the barbell on a rack.....one end at a time. Or rather...I did one end and gravity did the other....thankfully it reminded what a t1t i was being by smacking me in the face with the other end of the bar as it went...causing me to drop the weights I had in my hand...on my foot.

Oh how I laughed..........

That said - some of the stuff I've seen recently beggars belief...I have gently suggested that maybe they should reconsider things that will plainly go very badly at some point but it's rarely well received. Thank god they tend not to stick the distance with their training in the first place....


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

What surprises me is a fact that safety of ppl in a gym is totally ignored by gym staff. I have never read any gym contract I have signed but clearly if gym staff see 7 stone kid trying to bench press 4 plates they should step in to avoid kid getting injured. **** I see on daily basics in my gym is sometimes just ****ing scary, especially when ppl with no clue trying to do complex exercises with zero form and way to much weight on the bar, it is just asking for injury or some accident.

I know we all started somewhere, but I have never ego lifted, I remember the times when I wasn't able to get 100kg bar of the floor doing DL but that was a signal for me to train more with lower weight to reach 100kg one day. Nobody had to tell me that, just common sense that if u not strong enough then train more and one day u will be.

And here I see some young guy, few days ago, trying to squat his body weight, clearly first time doing squats and BOOM, bar been to heavy and just ****ing slammed on the floor (good for him he didn't get injured) second he moved it from rack (how I dont know). And gym staff, walking around, scratching their balls, now even came to tell him that maybe he should take it easy at the beginning. WTF?!

BTW day after that, one of gym staff been standing next to bench press area (we have 8 all together) watching ppl God knows what for. I have turned around as I have lost it at this point and told him to move his ass and tidy it a little bit coz for the money we all pay he actually should be doing something. 5 minutes later area has been nice and clean, he even put all left over weights in their places


----------



## AndyWaller (Oct 10, 2014)

gradziol said:


> What surprises me is a fact that safety of ppl in a gym is totally ignored by gym staff. I have never read any gym contract I have signed but clearly if gym staff see 7 stone kid trying to bench press 4 plates they should step in to avoid kid getting injured. **** I see on daily basics in my gym is sometimes just ****ing scary, especially when ppl with no clue trying to do complex exercises with zero form and way to much weight on the bar, it is just asking for injury or some accident.
> 
> I know we all started somewhere, but I have never ego lifted, I remember the times when I wasn't able to get 100kg bar of the floor doing DL but that was a signal for me to train more with lower weight to reach 100kg one day. Nobody had to tell me that, just common sense that if u not strong enough then train more and one day u will be.
> 
> ...


I can't get that too either. I used to go to a blood and snot gym near where I used to live and the guy that owned it (and the lads who worked for him) was always coming around, spotting for you and helping people with form

He said he'd go crackers if he just stood there all day and, like you said, someone dropping even a 10kg dumbbell on themselves can seriously hurt!

Where do you stand on someone who's really trying but doing it all wrong?? Do you say anything?!

(Edit: I don't mean literally "stand on them" that's a bit harsh...)


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

AndyWaller said:


> I can't get that too either. I used to go to a blood and snot gym near where I used to live and the guy that owned it (and the lads who worked for him) was always coming around, spotting for you and helping people with form
> 
> He said he'd go crackers if he just stood there all day and, like you said, someone dropping even a 10kg dumbbell on themselves can seriously hurt!
> 
> *Where do you stand on someone who's really trying but doing it all wrong?? Do you say anything?!*(Edit: I don't mean literally "stand on them" that's a bit harsh...)


I've tried to help - 50/50 on whether they just ignore me or whether they listen


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

I will admit I was an idiot in the gym yesterday

First exercise Hammer Strength Shoulder Press

3rd Set 25KG on one side 30KG on the other side :stupid:

Like a Boss!

Wearing Gymshark joggers


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

AndyWaller said:


> (Edit: I don't mean literally "stand on them" that's a bit harsh...)


Depends how wrong they're being..........

If I see someone doing something blatantly dangerous or looks like they're open to constructive suggestions (ie: Bicep curl means it's your arm that moves...not your lower back) then I'll give it a go if i'm feeling sociable.

A while back i had to correct something a PT had told this girl about squatting in the smith (because the large array of dumbells and barbells we have is obviously not the way to go). He suggested she lean right back so she was at 45 degrees to the bar....lord alone knows how it didn't slip off. Wasn't doing much for her squat that's for sure....

But some people you just know...they won't listen.

A proper mouthpiece ages back was giving it all that at me because I was doing "leg day" (I was half way through deadlifts) and he insisted that's not what "the birds wanted to see".

Erm......ok....

His mates asked me about the deadlift - so I extolled its virtues....they thought about having a go - so mouthy boy step up and decides he's cutting in. Never done them before. Wasn't strong. 120kg on the bar. And one foot in front of the other. I tried desperately to tell him he was about f himself up.....wasn't having it.

Digs in - pulls.....foot slips....pulls his own face straight into the bar.

Obviously none of laughed.

Some people won't listen.


----------



## AndyWaller (Oct 10, 2014)

kuju said:


> Depends how wrong they're being..........
> 
> If I see someone doing something blatantly dangerous or looks like they're open to constructive suggestions (ie: Bicep curl means it's your arm that moves...not your lower back) then I'll give it a go if i'm feeling sociable.
> 
> ...


I've seen so many people doing that recently, Christ, I've no idea what that does to your knees??


----------



## Marcus2014 (Mar 24, 2014)

There's a kid in my gym who i swear to got copies everything Kai Greene does !! i mean seriously, he wears the same clothes, copies his workouts to the T and ive even over heard spouting the same rambling bull****.

Swear i am going to find him ****ing a grapefruit in the toilets....


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

AndyWaller said:


> I've seen so many people doing that recently, Christ, I've no idea what that does to your knees??


It seems to have become a "thing" - there's a couple of lads i've seen doing who don't even bother putting their hands on teh bar. They literally just press back against it and go up and down. :wacko:


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

kuju said:


> It seems to have become a "thing" - there's a couple of lads i've seen doing who don't even bother putting their hands on teh bar. They literally just press back against it and go up and down. :wacko:


I only use a smiths machine (no ****) but how da duq is that even possible?


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

AndyWaller said:


> Where do you stand on someone who's really trying but doing it all wrong?? Do you say anything?!


Sometimes I do, especially now when I actually start to look like I do lift and know a little bit about it but not to often and never to "dudes" and "bros" as this ****ers always know better.

Worst I have probably seen was PT telling this skinny girl (his customer), and by skinny I mean close to anorectic, so she must have been there to put some weight on, to DL 80kg. That must have been like almost twice her weight. He helped her to put straps on and around the bar and told her to lift it. No form, arched back, horrible to look at, and he DONE NOTHING, not corrected her form, basically just stood there like a ****. She of course failed to even move the bar an inch but WTF he been thinking?!

I wanted to step in but probably a fact that he is wearing PT DW Underarmour gym t-shirt and I am not would finish in me looking like a clown trying to teach him his job in front of his customer. So just turned around and ignored an idiot. Luckily for a girl he left the gym shortly after that and I have never seen him again.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i love the diversity you get in commercial gyms

peoplewatching between sets FTW


----------



## Mince Pies (Dec 3, 2014)

PTs! most of them need a hiding. certainly the ones round my gym.

There's this guy i know and he's a decent lad but he wears this daft baggy beanie like a rasta style hat no matter what in the gym. I was benching the other day and one of the smart ar$es in the gym asks him at what temperature does it get too hot for a hat? I almost dropped the 45's on my head i was laughing so hard [you had to be there].


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

AndyWaller said:


> I've seen so many people doing that recently, Christ, I've no idea what that does to your knees??


With feet forward and partial ROM it's great for glute isolation


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

gradziol said:


> Sometimes I do, especially now when I actually start to look like I do lift and know a little bit about it but not to often and never to "dudes" and "bros" as this ****ers always know better.
> 
> Worst I have probably seen was PT telling this skinny girl (his customer), and by skinny I mean close to anorectic, so she must have been there to put some weight on, to DL 80kg. That must have been like almost twice her weight. He helped her to put straps on and around the bar and told her to lift it. No form, arched back, horrible to look at, and he DONE NOTHING, not corrected her form, basically just stood there like a ****. She of course failed to even move the bar an inch but WTF he been thinking?!
> 
> *I wanted to step in but probably a fact that he is wearing PT DW Underarmour gym t-shirt and I am not would finish in me looking like a clown* trying to teach him his job in front of his customer. So just turned around and ignored an idiot. Luckily for a girl he left the gym shortly after that and I have never seen him again.


This is irreverent when you look awesome, that trumps any T shirt or badge


----------



## AndyWaller (Oct 10, 2014)

megatron said:


> With feet forward and partial ROM it's great for glute isolation


But doing a full squat with your feet so far forward must play havoc with your knees?

Plus you're relying on the grip of your shoes and the surface of the gym. Not a good idea when, like some I've seen, you're wearing pumps.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> There's a couple of crossfit benders at my gym. Don't think they even know what they're doing half the time lol. Some lad came in to the gym the other morning,gymshark joggers on,Beats headphones on,I thought this should be interesting. Sure enough he was in the squat rack trying to bb curl 70kg.......literally no bicep muscles were involved in the movement haha. I was stood laughing at him. Then on to the lat pulldown where he basically horizontal,way too heavy.
> 
> Gymshark W4nker


Same at easy gym in Fulham...one of the gyms I use as they have a decline bench and hack squat machine, the other day a fella had socks pulled up to his knees with BACON writen down each side in three inch letters whilst doing the I'm trying to start my lawn mower excercise on the cable cross overs??? Oh and one legged barbell curls, standing with one leg in the air and curling a barbell? I was so amazed I had to try it myself but then I got even more confused as to why??


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Same at easy gym in Fulham...one of the gyms I use as they have a decline bench and hack squat machine, the other day a fella had socks pulled up to his knees with BACON writen down each side in three inch letters whilst doing the I'm trying to start my lawn mower excercise on the cable cross overs??? Oh and one legged barbell curls, standing with one leg in the air and curling a barbell? I was so amazed I had to try it myself but then I got even more confused as to why??


Tuesday there was some pr1ck doing dips on the barbell on the smith machine,dips going round in a circle lmao ffs.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Tuesday there was some pr1ck doing dips on the barbell on the smith machine,dips going round in a circle lmao ffs.


Gotta get me somer dem dare BACON saacks!!


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

But why the heck do so many people deadlift with terrible form? Lifting with rounded backs and all that. Surely it must FEEL uncomfortable?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Fletch68 said:


> But why the heck do so many people deadlift with terrible form? Lifting with rounded backs and all that. Surely it must FEEL uncomfortable?


Pure lazy ness and I find alot of people in the gym are worried about whst others think and have to be seen lifting as much as they can...


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

AndyWaller said:


> But doing a full squat with your feet so far forward must play havoc with your knees?
> 
> Plus you're relying on the grip of your shoes and the surface of the gym. Not a good idea when, like some I've seen, you're wearing pumps.


Providing your feet grip ok and you use a partial RoM it's a great exercise from bringing up glutes, this is why you use a smith machine obviously so you can lean back into it and keep your glutes under tension. One of those ones you need to be careful with for sure.


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

I'm an idiot the other day I did a leg press for 4 sets with 100 on the left side and 125 on the right, D'oh.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Ever met anyone like this?


----------



## captain pancake (Jan 2, 2015)

GCMAX said:


> Ever met anyone like this?


Ffs sake sure half the forum is made up of those ****s!


----------

